# MoJo URGENT 7-1-10 Chicago area



## Lovetullys (Aug 8, 2004)

MoJo desperately needs help. He is 5 yrs. old Akc.reg. altered. He made the mistake of biting his neighbor when she reached over his fence to pet the new puppy. His owners have given me until 7-1-2010 to find him a forever home. They tell me he's great with other dogs, and he's soooo loveable. The real irony here, is the neighbor he bit..her husband contacted us to try and save his life. They don't want him put down either.
I'm going to try and attach a pic...


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor MoJo - he was probably being protective of the puppy. The neighbor should have known better than to reach over the fence. I don't understand why he has to lose his family however - if this is a first offense and the person who was bitten isn't pressing charges isn't this extreme? I certainly wouldn't give up my dog, I would work to see that it didn't happen again. Unless there is something specific in Chicago law which says he has to go, this knee jerk reaction is somewhat baffling.
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Lovetullys (Aug 8, 2004)

Susan,
I spent @ 30 minutes on the phone with the owner. I explained to him that "all" dogs will bite. That didn't make him a bad dog !! He said he understood that...but...I told him about my GSD girl and that she had bitten, but she thought I was in danger. Since she had bitten, I do all I can do to make sure she does no harm. She has been trained in OB and still continues to train weekly at our training club. He came back with MoJo has OB training also.
It was hard to get a read on this guy. One minute he seemed like her truly loves him, and then in his next breath he seemed paniced about the bite. He did witness it, but it wasn't a bad bite either, no punctures, the skin was broken but more from scraping/scratching.
We are in suburban Chicago so each town or county has their own laws for bites. Where I am, the first bite is grounded at home for 10 days, second is watched at vet for 14 days, the 3rd is deemed possible dangerous and must be muzzled when in public. With no report on him, I think he's being very over reactive. Unless he's afraid the neighbor might sue. That is not the case, if they planned on suing I doubt they would have asked us to help save his life !! 
He said to me that they didn't want to chance him biting again...So I told him they could make sure he did no harm..muzzle, crate for company etc...Then he said that MoJo has been very stressed with all of the storms we've been having. So then I said.."have you talked to your vet for some medication for the storms? Naybe a mild tranq would help"
The neighbors said he is a good dog and asked them not to put him down. He said if I had a commitment for him by the 1st. he would wait until arrangements were made to get him to his new home.
Sorry I babbled so...this has gotten me right in my heart !!


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm with Anja1Blue ..... Rediculous....GSD's are protective of their territory and all that comes with it ! I'm safe and sound with mine---and I don't want anyone sticking their hands over, under, or around my fence for any reason---that's why we have a fence!! This dog has been storm-stressed, and now this. I think he needs a new home where,( like we all say here) the new owner truly understands the breed. 
In any case, he is one BEAUTIFUL dog !!!!!! I wish him the best.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you Kathy for the additional info. I know that in Denver (which has fairly strict animal control laws) a first offense carries a hefty fine ($400, I'm told it can be negotiated down if the bite is considered minor)) but unless it is a pitbull (illegal breed within the city limits) the dog stays with its family. After that, if the behavior is repeated, things get tougher, but I think even AC realizes that it isn't always the fault of the dog. I understand how you must feel about MoJo - an apparently wonderful dog, about to lose the only home he has ever known, is very sad for him. I wonder though, if any problem would have sent his owners over the edge, not just a bite (what if he had a serious health issue?) They are giving up way too easily on him IMHO.....It may be that another home, one that is more GSD savvy, is in fact the better option for him. Of course if he goes to a shelter that outcome becomes more iffy, especially if the Chicago facilities are as slammed as they are in other places.........and of course the bite will have to be disclosed. 
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Lovetullys (Aug 8, 2004)

Anyone ???:help:


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

The neighbour intruded on his territory and he was also probably protecting the pup as well, I don't know about your laws in the States but over here in England as long as you have a sign letting people know that there are dogs on premises any injuries are at their own risk. I think it is well out of order that he has to be torn away from his family like this and keep my fingers crossed that he gets a reprieve


----------



## Lovetullys (Aug 8, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Lovetullys (Aug 8, 2004)

I'm begging !!:help:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you contacted any of hte local rescues to get him listed on petfinder? What else have you don't besides post here, just so we know what suggestions you might need.


----------



## Lovetullys (Aug 8, 2004)

Well, I emailed everyone I know. One of the people on my list said she was going to send him to Chicagoland GSD Maribeth, also to her training club, and all of her friends that have GSD's.
Another friend use to be involved with rescue, but he's gotten out of it, but he said he would ask around to the people he trains for.
So, that's about all I've gotten back thus far.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

im sorry...being in chicago i feel like i should step up. we already have 2 dogs and a 3rd doesn't seem feasible for a few reasons.

I'll put the word out though


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Try contacting White Paws
White Paws German Shepherd Rescue, Wisconsin

All Michigan Rescues (you are close enough for transport to any of them)
German Shepherd Rescue of Michigan, INC

Find DoreenF on this board. She's in MI but I think she has alot of contacts in the surrounding areas? Hopefully she's seen this post.

Contact All Breed rescues in the area. Do a google search on Chicago dog rescue. I found several but don't know which ones are good.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

PAWS Chicago – Chicago's largest No Kill humane and adoption organization


----------



## Lovetullys (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks I will do !!


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

I sure hope things work out for Mojo. It looks like his family has a new puppy, if I read the first post right. Maybe they just got tired of Mojo and were looking for an excuse. They wouldn't give up this easy if they truly wanted him.


----------



## Lovetullys (Aug 8, 2004)

irongrl said:


> I sure hope things work out for Mojo. It looks like his family has a new puppy, if I read the first post right. Maybe they just got tired of Mojo and were looking for an excuse. They wouldn't give up this easy if they truly wanted him.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Lovetullys (Aug 8, 2004)

:bump::bump::bump:


----------



## Lovetullys (Aug 8, 2004)

Well, it looks like MoJo is headed to Kentucky !!! Thank you all for your suggestions and for getting the word out !!:hug:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where to in Kentucky?? Rescue or private home?


----------



## Lovetullys (Aug 8, 2004)

Jax08 said:


> Where to in Kentucky?? Rescue or private home?


He's going to Kentucky Working K9- Training & Rescue

<Kentucky Working K9- Training & Rescue


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Wishing Mojo all the very best in his new adventure - I don't know anything about the organization he is going to, but I hope it will work out for him.......... good luck to you boy. :hug:
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Lovetullys (Aug 8, 2004)

:gsdhead:MoJo is SAFE !!!!!!!!!!!! He is now in Kentucky !!!!!!!:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------

